# Time to Plant the Cuttings



## DesertDance (Apr 2, 2010)

Some of them are calloused, and some are, well, how do you tell? Some are from UC DAVIS, and some are from my vines. 

Here is my big job today. The containers came from Monarch, and they are beautiful! Air punched for air pruning. I am humbled by what they sent! 3 trays that will hold 120 cuttings.

My big big job is to clean the cuttings with a toothbrush and Downy Antibacterial soap and water, rinse, and then toothbrush a coating of 9 parts water and 1 part bleach, and no rinse after that. I'm letting them dry, except for the rooting ends which are in lightly damp paper towels.

If you don't use antibacterial and bleach water, you let every single spore of all things evil into your cuttings, and thus into your vineyard. And the best thing is, it prevents mold from happening to your cuttings.

I'm half done!! OMG! Farming is not easy!!
Suzi


----------



## DesertDance (May 5, 2010)

Took a couple photos last night. The first is the cuttings progress 35 days into the drill. I would say about 50% look like they have roots and are showing vigor. The rest of them might not make it. I'm not giving up yet on those.






Here is a shot of the ones I put outside into a shallow trench. Unfortunately the UC Davis tags don't last, so these are now Mystery Vines. They took longer to peek their heads out of the dirt. A few that have immediately bit the dust, but these look healthy:


----------



## xanxer82 (May 5, 2010)

How would one go about buying some cuttings from ucdavis?


----------



## DesertDance (May 5, 2010)

*UC Davis*



xanxer82 said:


> How would one go about buying some cuttings from ucdavis?



Lucky us! We can't buy them. They are FREE! Shipping is not free. You will need a FED EX account number (easy to get if you have a credit card they can charge to), and you put that number on the order form. http://www.ars.usda.gov/Main/docs.htm?docid=12254

It's too late for this year, but next year is looming. It's first come first served!

I found varietals on their list that grow in climates similar to mine, and filled out the order form last year. I got my order in in June, and received all but one of my choices.

I can't believe they send cuttings for the cost of shipping. Each variety was bundled together with an ID tag, nicely packed in damp paper towels in a plastic bag! Every single one was alive and ready to be calloused and planted!

Good luck!
Suzi

Edit: Doorbell just rang. The one thing missing from my order has arrived one month after the others! My Syrah cuttings!! They are now in black plastic with damp paper towels in a warm spot for callousing. This is very cool!!


----------



## xanxer82 (May 5, 2010)

Thanks! I sent in the order form via email. Had a fedex acct already. I'm a couple days past the May 1st deadline but hopefully I can squeak by. Sent out for some merlot and sangiovese cuttings.


----------

